# Pakistan developing TACTICAL nuclear weapons



## CougarKing (9 Feb 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if these also found their way into the hands of the Saudis or other Gulf states to meet the perceived threat from Iran:

National Interest



> *Pakistan Wants 'Battlefield' Nukes to Use against Indian Troops*
> 
> *Pakistan is continuing to develop tactical nuclear weapons for use on the battlefield against India, a senior U.S. intelligence official said this week.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Feb 2015)

Great.  Those a-holes are among the last people I want to see with those in their inventory.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Feb 2015)

The problem for Pakistan is they can hurt India with them, but India can utterly destroy Pakistan. Pakistan can win neither a conventional or nuclear war with India. They want tactical nukes so they prevent India finally going tired of them and slowly moving in. About the only think Pakistan can do is increase the unconventional warfare angle, but even that is currently getting out of control. I also don't see the army commanders wanting a war with nukes as that will destroy any economic benefits they currently receive.


----------



## jeffb (9 Feb 2015)

Perhaps ironically, Pakistan's best defense against Indian aggression would be a move towards secular, stable government that is more interested in creating strong economic linkages with India. The likelihood of that happening in my view is almost nil unfortunately. Thank you once again Cyril Radcliffe and Montbatten.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Feb 2015)

Now you are talking crazy talk. In fact one would think a stable and prosperous Afghanistan would be a welcome thing to Pakistan and good for it's economy. but apparently a dysfunctional narco state on it's border is worth more to them?


----------

